# Queens message



## mikeydt1 (Dec 26, 2020)

queens message - seems a strange thing to say wanting people to live life to the full.  must be clueless as to what Vallance, whitty, Hancock and Odd Job Johnson are doing to their people.  today people going in to tier 4 on boxing day sums up things in this country.  they are the ones not allowing people to live their lives.  they are hell bent with the wrecking ball.

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/year-christmas-cancelled-england-scotland-wales-ireland-075805590.html

https://metro.co.uk/2020/12/26/covi...ier-four-restrictions-on-boxing-day-13809244/


----------



## nonethewiser (Dec 26, 2020)

mikeydt1 said:


> queens message - seems a strange thing to say wanting people to live life to the full.



Nowt strange about it, if this year has taught us anything it is you should live life to the full, time is short & who knows what's around corner, virus has taken lives & ruined others so relish good times.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 26, 2020)

I didn't watch the broadcast live, and I won't watch it here. The woman knows nothing about my life, or the life of anyone on the forum. She's never worked, never had to work. She hasn't had to cook her own meals or for her family. She has not earned the right to preach to anyone, though she has got her speechwriters to get her to say the right sort of trite concerned sounding rubbish.

 She represents a family and concept that belongs in the Middle Ages. At least the gang of idiots and Eton Boys who are attempting to run the country were elected democratically.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 27, 2020)

You're wrong about HM never cooking a dinner, she did that and housework when she was newly married and her husband was posted to Cyprus, drove herself to get wherever she needed to and they had the same social circle as other young officers and their wives.

It's true she hasn't had to do it for a good many years and that she knows nowt about you - but there again, you don't know all that much about her life really either, do you?


----------



## nonethewiser (Dec 27, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> I didn't watch the broadcast live, and I won't watch it here. The woman knows nothing about my life, or the life of anyone on the forum. She's never worked, never had to work. She hasn't had to cook her own meals or for her family. She has not earned the right to preach to anyone, though she has got her speechwriters to get her to say the right sort of trite concerned sounding rubbish.
> 
> She represents a family and concept that belongs in the Middle Ages. At least the gang of idiots and Eton Boys who are attempting to run the country were elected democratically.


Take it your not watching The Crown.

Happy new year Mike to you & yours.


----------



## Docb (Dec 27, 2020)

nonethewiser said:


> Take it your not watching The Crown.
> 
> Happy new year Mike to you & yours.


I dunno, the problem with a constitutional monarchy is that you end up with PR organisations fighting it out in the newspapers. No real blood and gore.

Monarchy made much more sense when you got to be king by being at the front when your lot went into battle, killed as many of the other lot as you could and survived to rob all their stuff and persecute and tax all their peasants.  PR never came into it.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 27, 2020)

I like having a monarch. We can diss Bozza as much as we like without being disrespectful to our 'leader' he's just some cove we elected so we're allowed. Keep it all separate I say.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 27, 2020)

Docb said:


> I dunno, the problem with a constitutional monarchy is that you end up with PR organisations fighting it out in the newspapers. No real blood and gore.
> 
> Monarchy made much more sense when you got to be king by being at the front when your lot went into battle, killed as many of the other lot as you could and survived to rob all their stuff and persecute and tax all their peasants.  PR never came into it.


Yes, I think it should be competitve. You obviously don't want an elected monarch or president or whatever, because it just adds more frikkn politicians to the mix. So let the incumbent remain the incumbent until they get beaten by a challenger in a range of contests reflecting key national characteristics: perhaps scrabble, baking, home renovation, footy tipping, knowing the words to the theme songs for old TV sitcoms and clothes sense.

Anyway, republicanism comes up from time to time here in Oz, and it does seem a bit stupid to have somebdy from another country as head of state. But few people care very much and most people like her a bit to the extent they have any opinion. The last time there was a referendum about it, the option on the table was to have some bunch of politicans choose a head of state. As if!


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 27, 2020)

To look at a nearby republic, the Presidency in Ireland is a publicly elected office. The role is very much like that of the Queen - nominally in charge of the entire armed forces, nominally approving the Taoiseach, and nominally approving any laws, all actions taken on advice from the government. There is no direct executive power The president gets a bung of around 250,000 Euros, which is pennies compared to what our Queen takes from the public purse. The current job is taken by Michael D Higgins, first elected is 2011, and re-elected by popular vote 7 years later (the post lasts 7 years).

There is currently no enthusiasm for Ireland to go back to having a monarch.

Interestingly, when or if Scotland becomes independent, this is one consideration slated to come up .My own opinion is they might well accept the Queen as nominal head of state, but only if she styles herself as Elizabeth the first of Scotland and the second in rUK, which is actually her current position.


----------



## nonethewiser (Dec 27, 2020)

Docb said:


> Monarchy made much more sense when you got to be king by being at the front when your lot went into battle, killed as many of the other lot as you could and survived to rob all their stuff and persecute and tax all their peasants. PR never came into it.



Just see Queen riding side saddle into battle.

Not pro or against monarchy, always has & always will be haves have nots & getting worked up about it will change nothing.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 28, 2020)

You only ever saw HM or her daughter riding side saddle when called for by whatever they happened to be doing at the time - official parades in uniform or dressage events respectively.  See either riding for pleasure and they both ride astride.


----------



## MikeTurin (Dec 28, 2020)

I' ve seen the Queen message on channel 4. We're living in a Black Mirror episode and didn't know.


----------



## MikeTurin (Dec 28, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> To look at a nearby republic, the Presidency in Ireland is a publicly elected office. The role is very much like that of the Queen - nominally in charge of the entire armed forces, nominally approving the Taoiseach, and nominally approving any laws, all actions taken on advice from the government.


Same as here. If no Government could be made the president could demandan new elections, could repeal laws once if they're not constitutional, appoints ministers on the list given by the prime minister (and could refuse to sign the list, and happened in some cases that the list was refused or a shortlist of names was asked for some key position, like justice, defense or finance).


----------



## Drummer (Dec 28, 2020)

Actually the Queen is no slouch in the kitchen, and the Duke takes on the barbecue when they are in the country. Its not too long ago that the Queen totalled a tyre at a lonely ford and changed the wheel herself - she learned vehicle maintenance when she joined up in the war and has been known to offer advice on what to check under the bonnet when there was a breakdown.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 29, 2020)

Drummer said:


> Actually the Queen is no slouch in the kitchen, and the Duke takes on the barbecue when they are in the country. Its not too long ago that the Queen totalled a tyre at a lonely ford and changed the wheel herself - she learned vehicle maintenance when she joined up in the war and has been known to offer advice on what to check under the bonnet when there was a breakdown.


So what? I know how to change a wheel too. Does that qualify me to be head of state?


----------



## Pine Marten (Dec 29, 2020)

I thought her message was very positive, and a change from endless gloom and rising Covid stats every day. I understand that she largely writes the Christmas speech herself, and it's become more personal and Christian in tone lately.

I do not envy her the job - the thought of umpteen ceremonies, formal dinners, and greeting foreign heads of state and being nice to them (like the Chinese) would drive me batty. Likewise meeting the current Prime Minister weekly... 

She's 94 now, and probably would like to put her feet up, and have a G&T while watching telly rather than meet and be polite to yet another government minister/dictator/whatever. She promised at her accession to carry on her duties and she's stuck to that promise.


----------



## nonethewiser (Dec 29, 2020)

Pine Marten said:


> I do not envy her the job - the thought of umpteen ceremonies, formal dinners, and greeting foreign heads of state and being nice to them (like the Chinese) would drive me batty. Likewise meeting the current Prime Minister weekly..



And Donald Trump


----------



## Ditto (Dec 30, 2020)

Orf with his head!  The numpty.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 30, 2020)

I thought at the time, what a complete boor the man is.  However - I'd rather know exactly what the Queen thought!!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 30, 2020)

trophywench said:


> I thought at the time, what a complete boor the man is.  However - I'd rather know exactly what the Queen thought!!


According to him, she thought he was hot.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 30, 2020)

I think Trump proves the point admirably that we are far better off with a monarchy. 
The queens devotion to duty is second to none. Knowing that every word you speak can have social and political implications and the world is listening every time you open your mouth, but having to speak to people from all walks of life on a daily basis and sound interested and wise and/or not disappoint people, when you may have little understanding of how they really live or what you are being shown/told.... I can't imagine how difficult her job must be and I think very few people in the world could pull it off as well as she does.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 30, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> According to him, she thought he was hot.


 Yeeugh - he must have been sweating like a pig in that case.  How horrible for her!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 31, 2020)

I suspect that the Queen may live forever. After all, she's related by blood to all the old European royal families — including the Romanian one: which I think explains why she doesn't like garlic.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 31, 2020)

When I was watching Charles being sworn in as Prince of Wales I got the distinct feeling that he would never be king - now I am wondering if I will live long enough to find out if I was right.


----------



## nonethewiser (Dec 31, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> According to him, she thought he was hot.



Hot headed.


----------



## Pine Marten (Dec 31, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> According to him, she thought he was hot.


----------

